# Custom: Erodedohm



## Alex (9/5/15)

*Erodedohm*
By SteamMonkeyLance · 2 hours ago · 3 images · 0 views · stats



The leather is hand tooled by me and stained. it's water hardened and stretched/shaped to a 3d printed chassis I designed to hold the actual components, I did use glue as well. The face plate is held on with magnets that I embedded into the leather and into the inside of the case using an air cure silicon rubber. 


It's got an SX350 Mini chip in it (not the temp sensing, this is just a test/toy project).

The screen and +/- buttons are hidden inside the mod so it's completely 'stealth' so to speak, you just take the face off to modify things/change the battery.



The corset is just a tooled piece of leather with a leather cord to cinch it down, it's also mildly water hardened so it holds it's shape, i can just slip it off the tank to refill without having to deal with the lacing. 

source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_..._latest_fun_project_a_leather_box_mod_i_call/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

